# Moving our Bugatti Veyrons



## Symbolic Motors (Oct 13, 2010)

Check out our process on how we move our inventory around our shop, we needed a refresh in the showroom so we moved our 2 beasts... 









Snapped this photo from my desk. 

Symbolic Motor Car Company in La Jolla California: Refreshed showroom, changing it up! 

Hope you enjoyed! 2 HD videos on there as well. 

-Spencer


----------



## mkIVfanatic (Oct 17, 2010)

amazingnessss


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn that is bad ass. I still think the Veyron has one of the sexiest sounding starters made. just that nice whine before the fire.


BTW you guys have the best color combo. the Black with the Red is down right nasty.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

thats impressive:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

F U
K MMEEE!:banghead: WERE ALL IN THE WRONG BUSINESS:thumbup:


----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)

i would be soooo nervous. moving a million dollar car around inside a building where you could bump a lambo.. wtf. but i want to see one in person so bad. kinda a goal for me.. see one. then want one. baby steps ya know..


----------



## lancealaxx (Jul 3, 2006)

your not kidding, the black with the red paint combo is hard


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

Do they even make a gasoline that's nice enough to put in these? 180 octane minimum :laugh:


----------



## williamss (Jan 22, 2010)

i saw one once and it blew my mind, it was at at hotel parking lot in england when i was on vaca, parked beside a ferrari and a bunch of bentleys and RR's, as far as i know it was an arab convention. anyways it was orange and black and it was amazing!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've looked at your guys website a few times and I've been wondering, did you ever sell these? They don't seem to be on your website anymore.


----------



## jwill'sMK4 (Jul 3, 2006)

do i spy vanagon? oh and nice bugatti lol


----------

